# New Zealand shedding in winter?



## wishin4horses (Feb 10, 2011)

It is February and it is freezing.  Why is he shedding?  He is in his rabbit hut which was put in a portable garage to give more protection from wind and weather.   He has hay to lay on and it is covered in white fluffy fur.  The hole that he goes through to get from his outside kennel to his inside box is covered in hair as well.   His water dish always has hair floating in it and around it.   
This just doesn't seem normal to me for him to be shedding when it's so cold.
Is it?


----------



## dbunni (Feb 10, 2011)

It's molt time!  I have rabbits that molt all through the year ... several breeds ... My daughters hopeful for ML in May just decided to "blow it" ...  so much for that one!  Nothing unusual here ... they are just on their own schedule.  Clean out the water and put the clean hair away for a doe that didn't pull enough.  Nothing strange or unusual going on.  Oh ... We are in Ohio ... it is subzero here today and I have a couple doing the same.


----------



## wishin4horses (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah I had a flemish who just got finished with a molt in freezing temps... poor thing lost so much hair she had thin spots where you could vaguely see her skin! but in just 2-3 weeks she has a shiny new coat! I started to get worried for a bit myself (most of my others shed in spring or summer) but she did fine... Crazy buns!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Feb 11, 2011)

Since we're on the molting subject......... I have two rex's that are in continual molt, they never EVER completely molt at one time.  Is there anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 11, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> Since we're on the molting subject......... I have two rex's that are in continual molt, they never EVER completely molt at one time.  Is there anything I can do to fix this?


I have a few buns who continuously shed but never have an official molt... I think it's just up to the individual bun... each one is different even if they are of the same breed.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 11, 2011)

My NZW buck sheds all year.  Always hair floating around, he's worse than the dogs.


----------



## norcal (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a Chin that is shedding like mad.   I'm a bit worried, but after reading here, it seems I don't have to.

Any other concerns w/ shedding?   Like maybe it's dermatitis or???


----------

